# New from Georgia



## Tazza (Jan 7, 2017)

Hey Y'all my name is Phill. I live in Georgia. I joined the forums because my friend told me there are build plans for micro skiffs on here and I don't want to buy a new one. Nice to meet y'all see u around the forums.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

What part of GA? I'm around macon.


----------



## Tazza (Jan 7, 2017)

GG34 said:


> What part of GA? I'm around macon.


down by sea side


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome and good luck if you start a build.


----------



## Tazza (Jan 7, 2017)

Roninrus1 said:


> Welcome and good luck if you start a build.


Where did i start


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

"my friend told me there are build plans for micro skiffs on here"

"Where did I start"

???????????
I assumed you were planning a build, but if not - never mind.
Welcome anyway!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Tazza said:


> down by sea side


So Seaside is near Sea Island. That means your near the ocean. So you need a boat. Many on here can help


----------



## Tazza (Jan 7, 2017)

permitchaser said:


> So Seaside is near Sea Island. That means your near the ocean. So you need a boat. Many on here can help


Not in that much need. Already have a 23 mako. Looking into skiffs and starting a boating business


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Tazza said:


> Not in that much need. Already have a 23 mako. Looking into skiffs and starting a boating business


Cool let us know how that goes. That Mako should work fine till you need to get skiny
I am about 5-6 hours away from there


----------



## Riverrambler (Dec 5, 2015)

Welcome, to the forum. I'm north of ATL. Come down your way several times a year. I tried to build a small 14 foot duck boat several years ago. I got all the way to the glass phase a realized I could buy a used boat cheaper than I could finish it. Good luck with the boat and business. Get a prototype and send me a PM would love to see a local boat made for the GA Coast. Which, in my opinion has some unusual challenges for small skiffs needing to cross rough open water at times. I got my plans from the Bateau.com and another site that I cant seem to find. I made some modifications to it.


----------

